# Let's hurry up and get this over with



## debodun (Dec 27, 2017)

The last few years, it seems to me people what to bother less and less with Christmas. Fewer and earlier & earlier parties (some even the week after Thanksgiving). 

I remember as a child, EVERYONE had elaborate outdoor decorations and we'd get in the car on Christmas eve and tour the town to see them. Now not as many and much simpler (at least around here). 

Since gift bags hit the scene, instead of wrapping a gift with paper, ribbons and bows, we now stick a gift in one. Artificial Christmas tress come already decorated. 

It's like - let's have instant Christmas, then get back to BAU.


----------



## Kadee (Dec 27, 2017)

I’m away from home at the moment ,I’m going home today for one night ( I’m currently housesitting 2 hours from home) 
The first thing I will be doing when I get home is either binning or putting away the very few decorations I put out this year. 

I noticed while out getting a few fresh food items yesterday Christmas decorations were being taken down in the shops and malls


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 27, 2017)

I'm glad to get it over with.  Christmas means very little to me and I'd really prefer to celebrate the winter Solstice.  The  traditional decorations will come down shortly.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 27, 2017)

Christmas is still there if you know where to look!!!







I do have to admit that by the time Christmas arrives I've grown tired of all the movies  with a message, piped in Christmas music, cute commercials, file footage of people shopping, financial statistics from various retailers, etc...


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 27, 2017)

*I see your point, Deb, and agree that things sure have changed a lot. I can remember it being a big deal to take a drive to look at the lights.  It is either very small, or the obnoxious explosion of light.  I am with Bea, though, with so much showing up so early...even before Halloween sometimes, that by the time Christmas does arrive we are overloaded.  One radio station here starts playing Christmas music 24/7 starting on Thanksgiving fay and going through New Years day.  Christmas music is nice, but that is a bit much.  
But as we get older, it seems so much is not like it was before, and it is not always easy to accept or deal with the changes.
*


----------



## terry123 (Dec 27, 2017)

Christmas changed for me when my mother died on Dec. 13th several years ago.  It won't ever be the same. It starts too early now and by now I am ready to start on other things.  It was nice seeing everyone but I am tired and ready to put everything away.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 27, 2017)

Uh, I opened up the thread thinking it would be about, well, you know.  Surprised to see it's about Christmas.

Peace and love
Hoot


----------



## Don M. (Dec 27, 2017)

Christmas has evolved into little more than a huge year end boost in retail sales.  Around here, the stores started pushing their Christmas "specials" shortly after Halloween...they used to wait until after Thanksgiving.  I would venture that if you stopped 10 people on the street and asked them the reason behind the celebration of Christmas, half of them would get it wrong...especially among the younger people.


----------



## Aputernut17 (Dec 27, 2017)

*OMG! we are 73 & 80 years old, it's just the 2 of us and we love Christmas if you have not seen our  huge display which is all around our home and inside as well, then please have a look. We do all of this ourselves the outside is for the 1500 or more visitors we get and the inside just for us, and oh boy do we enjoy it! And on Christmas morning we open our gifts, then in the late day/evening we get all dressed to the nines and off to our favorite big dinner theater, to enjoy the fabulous buffet and live Broadway show. the theater is about 45 mins away down the interstate. but we're used to it being subscribers there.
Here's our display video w/carols:  *https://youtu.be/DoetyxD4Mus


----------



## Kadee (Dec 28, 2017)

I expect the big supermarket chains can’t wait to get rid of all the Christmas decorations / food /napkins/ ect  so they can put out the Easter buns


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 28, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm glad to get it over with.  Christmas means very little to me and I'd really prefer to celebrate the winter Solstice.  The  traditional decorations will come down shortly.



What is stopping you from celebrating the solstice?
Christmas is not mandatory.


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2017)

Christmas card styles are changing, also. I like a nice scenic, Currier & Ives type. This year most of the cards I received were just plain white background with lettered messages like "Happy Holidays", "Seasons Greetings" or "Merry Christmas" on the front. I guess people are getting away from pictorial cards and like the simple clean lines of a printed message.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 28, 2017)

Valentine's cards and gift bags spotted in Wal-Mart this morning...lots of clearance going on,,,I was there for cat food.


----------

